# Greetings



## guydoingmusic (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey guys! My name is Brad. I just wanted to quickly introduce myself. 

I am located in Southeastern Alabama, and will be moving to Atlanta within the next next couple of months. If you check out my website, it is badly outdated and the musical examples are very old. I am working on having that updated soon. Feel free to check it out.

Thanks  

Brad


----------



## Styrus (Jan 16, 2006)

Hahaha... After that ams topic, I had a suspicion, and sure enough... 8)

Welcome Brad. Good to see you here as well. You'll enjoy it I'm sure!


----------



## Thonex (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome to our little world.

T


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome onboard, Brad.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome Brad - see you 'round the forum then.


----------



## Chrislight (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brad :D Welcome to VI - enjoy yourself!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 17, 2006)

Ey Brad,

Welcome to V.I.! Enjoy...

Cheers,


----------



## Edgen (Jan 19, 2006)

Word is Bond. James Bond.


/j


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome. Hello to everyone. 

Styrus and Edgen, good to see you here as well.


Brad


----------



## Buckles (Jan 25, 2006)

Wilkommen Brad! Finally made your way here eh?

-s


----------

